# What is the most simple/reliable truck out there?



## grizzlyblake (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been driving a Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Diesel for the last few years and it's approaching 200K miles and I know it'll be time for expensive repairs before too long, such as a new transmission, front end, or whatever else these trucks need. I've made all payments on time but still owe $3500 to the bank.

I'm thinking about selling or trading it on a smaller truck since all I use this truck for is commuting and daily driving. I've always heard that Toyota Tacomas are great trucks but I'd like to hear some first hand experience on what YOU know to be good, reliable, simple trucks. If/when I swap out I want a manual transmission, manual windows, seats, everything. I want to minimize repair costs as much as possible.

So let's hear the recommendations. Thanks guys!


----------



## floyd242 (Sep 21, 2010)

Get a 90-95 Tacoma with a 22r engine.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a '94 Toyota Pickup (pre-Tacoma) w/ the 22re motor.  The didn't become the Tacoma until '95.  Anyways...was bone stock...2wd.  No creature comforts other than A/C (which to me is a necessity).  Had manual windows, manual door locks, 5 spd, no power steering, no radio (had to install that aftermarket), 14" wheels.

Bought it for $2,700 with 125k on the ticker.  Sold it 3 years later with 180k on the ticker for $2,500.  Only thing I had to do was put a new radiator/water pump in it @ 170k miles.  It was the first time I'd ever done a water pump and it wasn't too difficult.

Everything on it was simple.  Also got 27mpgs.  Nope...wasn't a sexy truck, but I wish I hadn't sold it.  It pulled my lawn trailer around just fine and got me where I needed to go.

If you do go with an older Toyota...do yourself a favor and get the 22RE.  It is fuel injected and is more reliable/better mpgs than the 3.0 (slow) V6.  Just make sure the timing chain isn't rattling or you replace it around 180k-200k.  The guides are plastic and will wear out around that mileage.

If you're looking for 4x4s...they still get around 20-22 mpgs.  Which makes for a perfect commuter/weekend warrior.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 21, 2010)

floyd242 said:


> Get a 90-95 Tacoma with a 22r engine.



Just a note...the 22r is carbed...22re is fuel injected.  Pick your set-up...I've had both...never had an issue with the fuel injection....but the carb wasn't too difficult to rebuild either.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking for a four wheel drive that I can drive to work every day (100mi round trip) and take in the woods on the weekends. I don't care about it looking great or any of that stuff as long as it's solid and reliable. 

I've been told the Tacomas are good, along with Jeep Cherokees of the same year range. 

I know every model of truck has a "sweet spot" model along with the models to avoid at all costs, meaning combinations of engines, transmissions, years, etc. 

Also, some advice here if any of you have dealt with this, but since this Dodge is the first truck I had a loan on, can I sell it before it's paid off? Would I just take the cash from the sale and give the payoff to the bank in return for the title?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 21, 2010)

What year is your dodge?  If you kept up a semi-decent schedule with oil changes, etc, that cummins is just getting broke in.  I have replaced trannies and front ends on dodges (manual trannies, can't tell you about autos), I will tell you this, that is alot cheaper than getting another truck, there are plenty of cummins out there with many, and I mean a whole lot more miles than yours going strong.  I had a 97 2500 that I put dang near a half million on and it was plenty hard miles too,  the only reason I got rid of it was the body was literally falling apart, I worked it hard, and I mean real hard.  The motor was still great and it was converted to marine diesel and still lives on...


----------



## merc123 (Sep 21, 2010)

Keep the Dodge...


----------



## LCT (Sep 22, 2010)

99 Ford Ranger 4x4 4.0 litre.  207k and I drive it 100mi round trip daily myself.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine is a 2001 so it's got the 24V with 188K on the original VP44 injector pump. It's only a matter of time before I have to get a new one. I found one for $1K and a friend who can help install it in a day so that's not too bad. I also found out that I could get a Jasper transmission for about $3K and the same friend can help install it over a weekend. 

I started looking at early Toyota trucks and a decent shape 1995 with less than 200K miles is $5K-$10K!! I think my best bet right now is to keep my Dodge and stay on my maintenance schedule. I change the oil every 7.5K miles with Rotella oil and Fleetguard (Cummins) filters, I change fuel filter every other oil change (Fleetguard), and service the transmission every 25K miles.


----------



## jkoch (Sep 22, 2010)

Keep the Dodge running, You can't kill the Cummins.


----------



## david w. (Sep 22, 2010)

ford rangers.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got a 96 Tacoma 4x4 with 245000 miles (2.7L). I can honestly say that minus a set of struts, one fuel filter, one new clutch, and a few sets of breaks that it hasn't had anything but plenty of new oil (every 5000 miles), filters, and a couple sets of spark plugs she hasn't had a thing done. But the ac doesn't work (nice size hole in the line). Go with what fits your needs and price range but the yotas have a good reputation built up. As far as motor wise the 22r and 22re are pretty simple and fairly easy to find parts to repair if needed but I can't say nothing bad about the 4 banger 2.7L in mine.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 25, 2010)

Any 4cylinder and '96 or later  3.4 V6 Toyota's are virtually bulletproof & make good commuters/hunting rigs.I say avoid the 3.0 V6 as they had head issues. I have a '98 w/ 263,000 mi. on it & still uses no oil/water, and the trans. shifts perfect. Maintenance is the key.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 26, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwherre``````````````````````````````>*

I just traded, my 1999 Ford Ranger, King cab 4x4 for a 04 Toyota Tacoma, 4x4 4 door.

The Ranger I bought new, and it had a 4.0 V6 never did a thing too the engine had 110K ran perfect, never use any oil. The 4x4 started giving me trouble at 100K and the 4x4 would sometimes work and then other times it would Not? I spent good bit on new locking hubs, electrical motor that puts it in 4 wheel drive, still not dependable? Mechanic said it was a vaccuum system and they never did get it fixed?

Traded it for the 2004 Toyota, that has  the gear shift stick, in the floor, No Problems  Whatsoever with the 4x4 in the Toyota, and it get better gas milage than the Ford Ranger did.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 28, 2010)

Toyota Hands down. The Toyota pickup did really change from 1988 to like 2004. Major changes were the sheet metal and some different motors along the years. Very easy work on IF there is a problem to fix.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 29, 2010)

Most simple AND reliable was the Isuzus, but I don't think they sell the consumer trucks anymore.  They were very close to the reliability level as the Toyotas, except way less expensive.  The main drawback probably was their body and sheet metal parts.  Those were still reminiscent of the very early Toyotas from the 1970s.


----------



## CAL (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the Toyota Tacoma 01 model with the four cylinder.It is 4x4 and with 155,000 miles it is positively bullet proof.No rattles,no brake problems,no problems period!


----------



## cobb (Oct 4, 2010)

simple + reliable + resale value= Toyota pickups


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a 1998 Tacoma 4x4 ext cab with the 3.0 v6. Never had a problem with it and can honestly wish I had it still. It was too small to have the family ride on reason for parting but since paying off the crew cab it has got me trying to locate another one. Good truck and I took mine through stuff that I never would have thought it would have came out..


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Oct 6, 2010)

Amen to the brothers with the CUMMINS !!!! You cant kill it. The eveready bunny hasn't got crap on the cummins beast. I've got tons of friends with them that have over 500,000 and I've had nothing short of greatness from mine.


----------



## childers (Oct 6, 2010)

id say an old k10 or k5. i just dont really like yotas. they are to darn small!


----------



## DONK (Oct 9, 2010)

Keep the Dodge.  You cant beat the simplicity of the Cummins, besides you probably wont have to work on it!


----------



## Deano (Nov 24, 2010)

Keep the dodge .  Put a aftermarket lift pump back at the tank and you wont have to worry about your vp44 going bad, they go bad when the factory lift dies.
I am getting my dodge tranny rebuilt with billet convertor and valve body work for2400$ at str transmission in woodstock. You can't beat the cummins motor.


----------



## jgriffi87 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would also say keep the dodge. But I have a 2006 chevy colorado z71 with about 150k on the motor. They have the I-5 motor, which have plenty of power and before I lifted and bigger tires I was getting 20-22 mixed driving. And knock on wood I haven't had to do any work on it other than routine.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 25, 2010)

toyota for me!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 25, 2010)

My 1999 2500 Dodge has same miles as yours. Replaced the injector pump last summer, $1,300 installed. Replaced the crank sensor myself about $45. Thats the extent of repairs to date so no complaints.



If you change the crank sensor go ahead and replace the starter. It has to be removed to access the sensor. You wont want to tackle the upper mount bolt more than once.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 27, 2011)

I traded the old Dodge in today for a Tacoma. 4x4, 4 cyl, 5 speed, manual hubs, transfer case, locks, windows, etc. 140,000 miles.

The Dodge was at 215000 and falling apart. I bet the Cummins runs forever but the Chrysler part of the equation was literally disintegrating around the engine. The transmission was slipping and was going to need to be replaced soon. 

I really like this new little truck! It hums along at 65mph down the highway no sweat, and the 4 low is really stout. It's in great shape all over and actually doesn't leak every single fluid like the Dodge did. 

Any tips on these little trucks?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks good! Congrats on your Yota. I have a Sequoia and have never really had any issues with it.


----------



## CAL (Aug 27, 2011)

grizzly,ya truck looks just like mineThat thing is almost indestructible as you will see.Bought mine at 143,000.She is a little over 170,000 now and just as good as when I got her.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 27, 2011)

If the chain starts to rattle, replace it with the steel guides.  Also, if your radiator starts to leak, change the water pump along with it as a new radiator will usually cause the water pump to go out within a week or so.

Had a '94 5 sp that I regret selling.  Wasn't much to look at, but got great fuel mileage and would do everything I needed it to.

Have fun with it.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks fellas! I put 120 miles on her today tooling around Canton and down to Kennesaw for supper. So far so good, I'm still waiting for some surprise like the transfer case to fall out in the road while going down the highway. 

This little truck is great and rides much better than the big Dodge. I'm impressed with how smooth it is all around and it's fun to drive. I forgot how much I enjoy driving a 5 speed.

Dumb question - for 4 wheel drive to work I have to lock the front hubs in addition to shifting the transfer case, right? If I'm in 4 Low without the hubs locked I'm really in 2 Low, right?


----------



## mdgmc84 (Aug 28, 2011)

Since you mentioned jeep cherokee ill throw my .02 in. I have a 96 jeep cherokee, bought it two months ago, and im pretty happy with it. has had one issue, that costs all of a can of throttle body cleaner to fix. my brother also has a cherokee like an 89 i think. He has had it 9 years, its just shy of 200k and it has been in every mud hole we could find with in 30 miles of home. he still drives it fairly regularly. one thing to look out for on a cherokee is that the alternator is on the bottom side and getting mud in it often ruins it. only major flaw i have found with them. he has had his rebuilt many times.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 29, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> Dumb question - for 4 wheel drive to work I have to lock the front hubs in addition to shifting the transfer case, right? If I'm in 4 Low without the hubs locked I'm really in 2 Low, right?



Yes...that is correct.  Front drive-shaft will turn, but the hubs will not be engaged...so the wheels will not turn.


----------



## coltday (Aug 30, 2011)

Whoever had that truck took pride in it. Notice the Michelins! Great truck!


----------

